# Show me your dremel, please.



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay everyone. Nadia turned seven last october and I've noticed her nails are becoming longer. With all the cement around the house she would just grind her nails down and that was that for me. I have bought nail clippers many years back but must admit that I've used them maybe five times throughout the years. It seems Nadia is showing the first signs of arthritis and I now need to focus on that and her nails.







I read that most dog owners have a dremel. What style or speed, size of head do I look for, for my Nadia who happens to weigh 70lbs. What does a dremel look like? Appreciate your pictures since I am more a visual learner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Instructions here: http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

I have the Mini Mite.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 7.2V cordless dremel. If you look on Amazon it's about $80 but was on sale for about $40. It has two speeds.

I love it. I can do Jax's nails and I don't hurt her anymore.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the 10 speed MultiPro 395. I've had it for years and it's still good as new. I also purchased an inexpensive accessory kit for it on ebay so it can be used for engraving, woodworking, etc.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a very nice Dremel with a foot pedal so you can control the speeds. Its awesome and light weight!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i have pretty much the same one as brt. its the Dremel Variable Speed MultiPro, model 300 n/25. about $53 at walmart. i had the cordless one, but it was always running out of steam before i finished the job. the corded dremel was a big improvement.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I had 2 cordless ones, the newer 10 volt battery ones. Returned them to lowe's within 2 months of owning them. Both started to smell like smoke, then only 1 gear, high. I might try a corded one later.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have one like the ones posted above, it is actually my husbands, but I have taken it over, lol.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

This is mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7-2v-15000-...47704450&sr=8-3

I didn't exactly need all the extra heads, but it was on sale for the same price as the basic one so I just bought it. The different heads have come in handy a few times but I mostly just use it for the dogs' nails.
I've had it for quite a while - it even got left out in the rain once and it's still going strong.


----------



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply, appreciate the pics.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone use the one made by Oster? 
I've been looking online at these, but haven't made up my mind yet. The instructor at puppy class said she'd go over nail trimming and using a dremel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdThis is mine.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7-2v-15000-...47704450&sr=8-3


Mine too. It got pretty hot the other day but I was doing a dobie foster that will take awhile to get them where they need to be.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is mine

http://www.angelfire.com/mech/jinsaotome/DremelStylus.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is what I have:



> Quote:
> Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit
> 
> Our Master Grooming Tools Professional Pet Nail Grinder offers a fast and easy way to trim, shape, and smooth pets’ nails. Powerful motor delivers 18,000 RPM and has an ergonomic handpiece for comfortable operation.
> ...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have what chicagocanine has, got it a few years ago and it still works nice, though I loss all of the neat stuff with it...


----------

